

JavaScript Tricks: 3D Panorama - lizherring
http://johndyer.name/post/2007/12/Stupid-JavaScript-Tricks-3D-Panorama.aspx

======
tlrobinson
I've been experimenting with some 3D JavaScript stuff too:

<http://tlrobinson.net/misc/3d.html>

This is very very alpha and probably only works well in Safari and Firefox
(but the menu might not work in Firefix, sorry)

